# Paint blister pic - can anyone advise on best cure?



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Re posted from MKI forum in the hope of getting some advice:

Upon cleaning the car at the weekend I stumbled upon what seems a very slight blister in the centre of the bottom of the driver's side door. There is a very small almost 'pin prick' in the paint. Blister can be seen in the centre of photo (above a very scuffed sill!) Probably only measures 5-6mm across. Could this be machine/polished back and then touched up/lacquered to protect long term?

Whilst not garaged the car is nearly 8 years old although I still wouldn't expect to see the start of dare I say it... rust!

Any tips to get it investigated? I once took my wife's car with a new paint defect to a detailer who looked at the defect under a microscope. Presumably the same could be done with this?

I'm thinking this could give me an excuse to go and get all the imperfections sorted and a then a full detail.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I suggest you have a look here..top peeps for info
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/
Failing that, you can't go wrong with this company..very good prices too

http://www.chipsaway.co.uk/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

toonmal said:



> Failing that, you can't go wrong with this company..very good prices too
> 
> http://www.chipsaway.co.uk/


On the contrary, you can go very wrong with that company. They're franchise's and the quality of the work depends on who is operating in your area - if you are going to use them, see if you can see what the quality of their work is like.

Wife called them round a long time ago to repair a wheel...gave her assurance that the repair would be invisible. I arrived home to find a spotty faced kid with a paintbrush more suited to a 3 year old, a tin of paint that wasn't remotely close to the colour of wheel dabbing at a scuff that hadn't been given any prep' treatment. He was told where to go.

If you're keeping the car, get advice from a decent paint shop. If not use one of these repair companies, but be aware the repair (regardless of how well it's done) should only be considerd temporary and I've seen plenty of this type of repair where the paint has faded, sunk or even started to come away from the surrounding area (known as drop out)

There, now you know :wink:

Dave


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr Hooky, Your car will still be under paint warranty if its not been sprayed. Take it to Audi. I had a 99 A3 Tsport from new and it started to go on the roof and it was done under warranty. Car was 6yrs old at the time. Quite a few of the A3 boys have had work done under warranty on like 10yr old cars. Also if one dealer wont do it try another. 
Best of luck


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks folks.

I too have a bit of an issue with ChipsAway. Whilst not proved, I once had a guy come round a quote me for a minor scuff repair. The next day I was car-jacked on my own drive, which the police agreed at the time seemed a strange coincidence...

They also were less than convincing when I rung them about a split rim needing a refurb although appreciate they are a franchise so only as good as the people operating the franchise.



toonmal said:


> If you're keeping the car, get advice from a decent paint shop. If not use one of these repair companies, but be aware the repair (regardless of how well it's done) should only be considerd temporary and I've seen plenty of this type of repair where the paint has faded, sunk or even started to come away from the surrounding area (known as drop out)


Hoping to take car to detailer (a chap who's well known on detailing world and been in the business for 15 years) on Sat for advice, plus will try Audi as well to see how interested they are.



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I had a 99 A3 Tsport from new and it started to go on the roof and it was done under warranty. Car was 6yrs old at the time. Quite a few of the A3 boys have had work done under warranty on like 10yr old cars. Also if one dealer wont do it try another.


Will do. Although I'm a little sceptical due to the slight pin prick hole in the middle. Doesn't hurt to ask though...


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Dont touch it, not until you have tried the Audi Dealer. But I'm sure they will say its an untreated stone chip!


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Very interesting !! I have the very same blister on my 2006 QS right on the bottom lip of the passenger door (dead centre), no sign of a pinhole or evidence of a stone chip. I got my Audi dealership to submit a warranty claim but Audi rejected it. However the dealership wen't back to Audi for a goodwill gesture and Audi agreed to cover 100% of the repair. The difference from a warranty repair being that if the same problem reoccurs they don't guarantee to repair it a second time.

To be fair the car has a full Audi service history and tmy dealership says that Audi look on that favourably if any problems occur......I can't knock them on this one and I'm happy with the outcome. The car went into the bodyshop yesterday.

That said......has anyone else had a blister appear in the centre of the bottom lip of the door ??


----------

